

Google Tries To Woo Back Windows 8 Users Flirting With Bing (VIDEO) - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/google_tries_woo_back_windows_8_users_flirting_bing_using_clever_new_video

======
jimdohg
Bing?...ew

